# Let us all see finish fotos with direct sun on panels.



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

Detailers! Could you please show after fotos with direct sun on panels. Even better with some close-ups. I bet most of these fotos are beeing deleted by author. 
It's quite funny to see before fotos showing all marks using the best method- direct sun. BUT after fotos are never taken that way.
Please post your ideas, thoughts about these.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome along.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Probably because a detail takes many hours and its night before most sessions are finished, and the sun is gone?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

If I can I always keep the car a extra day so that I am able to apply more coats of wax/sealant and take pics of the car in the good light of the day, midday is perfect.
Can't always do it though :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome fella 

I try to get them myself because they present a really nice photo if taken well.

Late afternoon sun on this lovely example of a preface GSi:


----------



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

I expected to see different excuses on this issue. Let's face it- not everyone will dare to do this to every last car he has done. Hopefully people will start doing posts with this kind of fotos more often...


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Any English/British based detailers will probably agree - but we will not have any sun for the next 4-6 months and it gets dark at around 4 in the evening to boot - so halogen/artificial light is the only way see you in the summer


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Costello88 said:


> I expected to see different excuses on this issue. Let's face it- not everyone will dare to do this to every last car he has done. Hopefully people will start doing posts with this kind of fotos more often...


Whats a fotos?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Costello88 said:


> I expected to see different excuses on this issue. Let's face it- not everyone will dare to do this to every last car he has done. Hopefully people will start doing posts with this kind of fotos more often...


I am possibly reading you wrong but those are not the best first two posts on the forum i have ever seen !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Costello88 said:


> Detailers! Could you please show after fotos with direct sun on panels. Even better with some close-ups. I bet most of these fotos are beeing deleted by author.
> It's quite funny to see before fotos showing all marks using the best method- direct sun. BUT after fotos are never taken that way.
> Please post your ideas, thoughts about these.


never taken that way? :lol:
you only need to look in the studio


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> never taken that way? :lol:
> you only need to look in the studio


+1 lots and lots of finished "fotos" in direct sunlight in there.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Seems rather aggressive in his questions. I usually try for sun shots though.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Costello88 said:


> Detailers! Could you please show after fotos with direct sun on panels. Even better with some close-ups. I bet most of these fotos are beeing deleted by author.
> It's quite funny to see before fotos showing all marks using the best method- direct sun. BUT after fotos are never taken that way.
> Please post your ideas, thoughts about these.


Feel free to check my paint correction threads as most will feature halogens, sun gun and of course sunlight too. Nothing to hide here:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

To be fair most including me use a sun gun :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Costello88 said:


> Detailers! Could you please show after fotos with direct sun on panels. Even better with some close-ups. I bet most of these fotos are beeing deleted by author.
> It's quite funny to see before fotos showing all marks using the best method- direct sun. BUT after fotos are never taken that way.
> Please post your ideas, thoughts about these.


Sorry mate but for your 1st/second post you do come across bit of a muppet!


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

Costello88 said:


> Detailers! Could you please show after fotos with direct sun on panels. Even better with some close-ups. I bet most of these fotos are beeing deleted by author.
> It's quite funny to see before fotos showing all marks using the best method- direct sun. BUT after fotos are never taken that way.
> Please post your ideas, thoughts about these.


you've rumbled the pros,they dont correct the paint,they just take pics when the sun has gone in to give the impression they have.
Damn them money grabbing


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

brocky said:


> you've rumbled the pros,they dont correct the paint,they just take pics when the sun has gone in to give the impression they have.
> Damn them money grabbing


Shut it you I have a family to feed :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Feel free to check my paint correction threads as most will feature halogens, sun gun and of course sunlight too. Nothing to hide here:thumb:


I've seen your work in the sun mate and it's flawless!

I'm suprised this question is being entertained by the like of -kev-, Envy, Mirror Finish etc Just my opinion. Good to see that you are though. As stated. Just look at the studio posts :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Costello88 said:


> I expected to see different excuses on this issue. Let's face it- not everyone will dare to do this to every last car he has done. Hopefully people will start doing posts with this kind of fotos more often...


Well I'm sure you will dare to post your own up then, show everyone how it's done...


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> To be fair most including me use a sun gun :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Good god just look at those awful swirls :wall:
Looks stunning Rob :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

this thread has cheered up my evenin, may I be blunt for a moment and say what a dumbass the OP is :lol:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

No holo's here!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

He must of lost his internet connection.
Im sure he was just about to post his pics up :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ahh!! he's logged off


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a few I could find.


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats why detailers in the uk are so successful,not so much bloody sunshine


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> this thread has cheered up my evenin, may I be blunt for a moment and say what a dumbass the OP is :lol:


You may :lol: I bet he's now sitting at home feeling a tad stupid :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*A few examples for you...*

Loads more where these came from.......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185565&highlight=paint+correction

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176810&highlight=paint+correction

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165456&highlight=paint+correction

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158093&highlight=paint+correction

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=155634&highlight=paint+correction


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> You may :lol: I bet he's now sitting at home feeling a tad stupid :lol:


lets go find him and put some buffer trails across his ar$e


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

This joker for real... Or is he trying to make our pi55 boil???


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dont think its really that neccesary to showcase anything to prove.
Proofs in the following of the more than happy clients but anywho, if you cant beat them, join them:wave:.....


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Not a swirl in sight


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Not as good as you pro guys but here is my contribution....










I think the OP may be a little "lost in translation" as he clearly isn't from the UK, but boy does he know how to make friends with an opening like that!!


----------



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for any misunderstandings. Unfortunately language barrier affects quality of my post. 
What I'm trying to say- on this site most of people want to show their professionalism. So why then you're not using sun to show finish of paint restoration you've done. But instead of this most people are using sun to make better photos, more attractive.... I wolud say it's like PhotoShop 
Image is Everything. Is it really so?
just a quick search in studio

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192721
sunny day, no day fotos of direct sun....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192313
tried to show finish under the sun but still....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191964
a bit better and again 4 out of many many....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176231
perfect example...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175176
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192480

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191236
now that's more like it


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi mate,

well my reason for taking pictures in my studio under artificial light is simple,

i have spent close on £1000 to get the light set up that i have in there and i would say that it shows up more defects on any car than the sun does :thumb:

the second reason is that once the car is completed it does not get moved until the customer has viewed it under the lighting, 

and the third and final reason is one that was mentioned earlier, the sun in england don't shine a great deal so it is not always possible to get the pics in the sun :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

divine3779 said:


> This joker for real... Or is he trying to make our pi55 boil??? ]


It must be the latter, mine is certainly starting to get warm too.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Costello88 said:


> Sorry for any misunderstandings. Unfortunately language barrier affects quality of my post.
> What I'm trying to say- on this site most of people want to show their professionalism. So why then you're not using sun to show finish of paint restoration you've done. But instead of this most people are using sun to make better photos, more attractive.... I wolud say it's like PhotoShop
> Image is Everything. Is it really so?
> just a quick search in studio
> ...


I see one of mine there.:lol:
You dont no any of us so cannot pass jusgement tbh fella.:thumb:
Reasoning for where I parked the porsche was simple.
It was the only spot I could park it at the time as the usual parking spot was taken and that was in direct light.

And my last post in the thread has already pointed out a direct sun shot on the rear quarter.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This guy has been around 5 minutes, and in his 3 posts he has questioned the level of work posted on this site, insulted a multitude of pro's yet he still hasn't shown us how its supposed to be done?

Oh, and welcome to the site :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Costello88 said:


> Sorry for any misunderstandings. Unfortunately language barrier affects quality of my post.
> What I'm trying to say- on this site most of people want to show their professionalism. So why then you're not using sun to show finish of paint restoration you've done. But instead of this most people are using sun to make better photos, more attractive.... I wolud say it's like PhotoShop
> Image is Everything. Is it really so?


Your language is fine, look at all the BIG words you are using; it's your attitude and stupidity that are affecting your posts......... 

Still waiting for your photos to show all the pros on here how it should be done....

Tick tock, Tick tock

:thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Perhaps also, quite a lot of cars being documented on here may only receive an enhancement / 1 step paint correction, so yes there may be a reason for no direct sunlight photos 

I don't see this as a bad thing at all, it's the customer who's choosing the service and we just provide. A lot of work also states that some deeper marks remain due to the serice chosen and a lot show this with 50/50's and sun gun photos


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have tonnes of photos of cars that I have detailed and the after photos have been taken outside in the sun....what a frikking dafa first/second post by a newby.....way to go making friends!

Here are a couple.....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I think the bottom line on this is in the UK, dependant on the great british weather and time when work is complete, we dont get such opputunity all the time for direct sun shots in general.
In answer to the question, there has been a number of good examples which fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nine times out of ten when I start working on a car it can bright and sunny then an hour later after moving the car under cover it starts chucking it down with rain till after I'm finished, typical UK for most of us, although here is a couple pic's i managed to grab when the sun was still shining.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

<edit> OP = knob


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Costello88 said:


> Detailers! Could you please show after fotos with direct sun on panels. Even better with some close-ups. I bet most of these fotos are beeing deleted by author.
> It's quite funny to see before fotos showing all marks using the best method- direct sun. BUT after fotos are never taken that way.
> Please post your ideas, thoughts about these.


OP, my idea is fotos are fine & you should be beeing deleted by Mods.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just in response to the OP, not everyone claims to correct every defect so by assuming that everyone on here is claiming that, you'll be much mistaken.

If you look at a lot of the full correction details on here, you'll see that they are completely defect free. You could look at them in direct sun light or under halogen lights and you'd not see a swirl in sight.

This picture was taken after a quick detail. The car isn't perfect, it has a slight bit of swirling but for a nearly 5 year old car, that's never been corrected it's pretty good.










Now, I'm sure I could have taken this photo to highlight the imperfections better but why should I?

The car still looks better than 99% of other cars on the road and after spending time cleaning and detailing by hand, I'm not going to then highlight the imperfections it does have.

I'm not quite getting the point of the question though. Is it to try and claim that professional detailers aren't doing their jobs properly or that us hobby detailers are trying to make our cars look better than they are? Either way, bit of a daft question.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Costello88 said:


> Sorry for any misunderstandings. Unfortunately language barrier affects quality of my post.
> What I'm trying to say- on this site most of people want to show their professionalism. So why then you're not using sun to show finish of paint restoration you've done. But instead of this most people are using sun to make better photos, more attractive.... I wolud say it's like PhotoShop
> Image is Everything. Is it really so?
> just a quick search in studio
> ...


how about you stop picking holes in other peoples work and post some pics yourself


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

this guy makes my 1st impressions of detailers look great :lol:

even i wouldn`t come out with comments like that although i sort of understand where he`s coming from as i had my share of bad comments about some photo`s i taken a while ago ( not on here i might add ) but i was the 1st to admit i was new to detailing and taking photos wasn`t my strong point and i`ve still loads to learn .

as for taking pictures in direct sunlight well i`ll give it a go next year when we get some :lol:

even had a go with windows movie maker http://www.facebook.com/oh.ya.twa?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=1568583786051

oh yes i know i`ve still a lot to learn but as a :newbie: i`m getting there


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's 2 from today, hope they are ok?
ED30 Golf with bird etchings on the bonnet. They were wet sanded then polished up with Scholl S17+ then Ultrafina. Waxed later, but these pics are polished only. No wax yet


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

by no means a pro, but heres my shot...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's a few from me, no fillers used here....


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> I am possibly reading you wrong but those are not the best first two posts on the forum i have ever seen !


I really am so sorry peeps & mod's (blue, I dont think you are reading this wrong at all) I am enraged, can someone please tell me why in all that is holy are we entertaining this Richard Cranium. Personally I am embarrassed I cant express myself as eloquently as I would like to deal with someone who is so obviously extracting the urine, my children as young as they are, are beyond such wind ups. Copulate far away is an inadequate message I hope that the OP receives loud and clear.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> I really am so sorry peeps & mod's (blue, I dont think you are reading this wrong at all) I am enraged, can someone please tell me why in all that is holy are we entertaining this Richard Cranium. Personally I am embarrassed I cant express myself as eloquently as I would like to deal with someone who is so obviously extracting the urine, my children as young as they are, are beyond such wind ups. Copulate far away is an inadequate message I hope that the OP receives loud and clear.


In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again? :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think he's a tad peeved


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice looking at these old threads and great cars again!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Nice looking at these old threads and great cars again!!!


Its just such a shame all the foto's are rubbish and no direct sun shots eh


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i reckon hes the "master detailer"


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

my god, what a jerk. you dont just come on somewhere like this and kick off at everyone.

People on here work bloody hard to do what they do and not only that we all get on so go and run really fast at your own car, if what you are saying is correct then your paint should be like glass and hopefully you wont see it and run straight in to it full on.

mug


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> i reckon hes the "master detailer"


more like "master bator"


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> more like "master bator"


hahahahaha,just spat my tea out cheers!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What exactly are "fotos"?

Oh my days...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy now?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

to throw a spanner in the works...

this paint hasnt seen any correction;


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm no Pro but i've got some with only Sun light as a source:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey OP! Next time you log off... make it permanant :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

OWNED,springs to mind...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Officially the worst first post ever?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

heard a new phrase yesterday that seems to suit the op ' knob jockey' hahahaha


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

5 mins with a bit of SRP


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thats a great result, was it by hand or machine?

one good thing that has come out of this is that it gives people an excuse to show off their handy work :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Frothey said:


> 5 mins with a bit of SRP


Cracking result. By machine or by hand mate?


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

big ben said:


> to throw a spanner in the works...
> 
> this paint hasnt seen any correction;


Mine hasn't been corrected either, I've just looked after it well...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

^^^ That's a cracking colour :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

it is very nice and in good condition for not having correction. what year is the car?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Beemer 330 said:


> Thats a great result, was it by hand or machine?





impster said:


> Cracking result. By machine or by hand mate?


Sorry, I was kidding! It's a BMW 545 and the bonnet took a tad longer than 5 mins (!) by rotary, about 3 hits of Menz IP followed by final finish.

Thread HERE if you're interested


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I am far from being a pro, how are these?
















#


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

the detail looks good but have to say what an incredible car, that is just BMW porn :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> the detail looks good but have to say what an incredible car, that is just BMW porn :thumb:


Thanks very much mate, it been a long road getting it modded hoe i want, now i just have to maintain the finish lol:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Beemer 330 said:


> it is very nice and in good condition for not having correction. what year is the car?


Thanks, it's a 2004 53 plate


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

that is really good paint work for that year with no correction, good job looking after it mate :thumb:


----------



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello boys and girls! Ladies and gentleman! Valeters and detailers! 
Remember me?! Guess you will never forget me.
I do apologize for being away from DW for such a long time. But there is life out in the world you know....
It took me 3 years to come back to this thread, but it is worth it. 
This 3 long and productive years I have been working really hard .Work involved a lot of physical effort, concentration, traveling, learning and teaching. As a result you WILL see my work. 
To start I would like you to meet my Veronica. This photos also will explain the idea of thread .















Quite soon I will post finished sun shots.
Cheers


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

And the long awaited return is here! :doublesho

I _really_ hope you are ready for what is coming..........

Even Michael Fish would see this particular storm approaching :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

3 years and you post that? :lol:


----------



## Mr.Buff (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha ****in brilliant


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be watching this one lol


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Bentley Continental i polished


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Blast from the past indeed!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just read this thread start to finish, surely this fella is on a wind up. Every post appears to be utter bile. Which makes me think you are either just a sad person with too much times on there hands or a general idiot. Or both. Probably both :wall:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on guys credit where credits due, 3 years on a wind up is a darn fine effort by any ones standards.


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

Subscribed to thread!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

alxg said:


> And the long awaited return is here! :doublesho
> 
> I _really_ hope you are ready for what is coming..........
> 
> Even Michael Fish would see this particular storm approaching :lol:


You will not believe how right you are!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Popcorn ready


----------



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

BEHOLD !!!

Zillion hundred hours most awesome paint correction in the world!















As you can see finish is 100% SWIRL and HOLOGRAM free.

Just some odd trenches....


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Ohhhh kay.............


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

?


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

brocky said:


> you've rumbled the pros,they dont correct the paint,they just take pics when the sun has gone in to give the impression they have.
> Damn them money grabbing


Rumbled!!!!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

So what ever happened to this guy ?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

...aren't some dead threads best left, well, dead?


With Shiny Swirl Free Sun-lit Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> So what ever happened to this guy ?


They finally caught up with him..
Hes now safley back to the lab..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

This thread really is a massive bunch of ar$e!! Lol

Poirot has foiled the great detailing conspiracy! Haha


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I shave my balls


----------



## Dids91 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just sun light 'fotos'


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

stumpy90 said:


> I shave my balls


I snow foam mine and then like to finish them off with SRP and Collinite.

Gives them a certain look that I tend to favour, tried to get a photo in direct sunlight but the neighbours kicked off.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried to take photos of mine in direct sunlight once......


Now there's a court order that says I'm not allowed near the local Co-Op any more.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Got my das 6 in the spring and used sunlight to polish before i got a light. Heres one of my white insignia before



And after



And my dads black a5 before



And after


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks great that!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

*Before*









*After*


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice sun pics


----------

